# Games for new puppy



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi everyone

We are new proud owners of a 10 week old wire haired called Hercules (we have given him the affectionate nickname hbomb due to his tendency to cause chaos at any moment!) 

We have had him for three weeks and he is hard work but good fun. Although he already weighs 7 kg (15lbs) is that a little big? 

Anyway I have really enjoyed reading this forum for puppy tips! I understand it is important to exercise his brain as well as body...I was wondering if anyone had good ideas on games we could play with him? Just now he is just getting the hang of fetch...we also hide treats round the room\garden which he seems to like sniffing around for. We bought him a kong toy for puppies but he can get the treats out in about 1min and then he gets bored and flicks it away! 

Thankyou for your help and we will post our pics soon! 

Alice


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

2 games that worked well for us: 

*- Keep away:* You and someone else sit on opposite ends of a room or hallway and roll a ball back and forth, trying to keep it away from the pup. It will entertain him until he passes out from exhaustion!

*- Recall :* You and someone else sit on opposite ends of a room or hallway and call the puppy back and forth giving him a treat every time he comes. This was instrumental in teaching our Riley girl to come when called.

Good luck with your new pup and make sure to post some pics! ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Me and my pup play kibble flicker. Basically sit at one end of the hallway and flick the bits of kibble down the hall. Seems simple enough but he love it!


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

freeze water/and baby carrot in the kong - buy a few kongs so you can have this ready. Takes them about .5hrs when they are puppy maybe longer - takes our full grown about 19minutes exactly each time to get through it all but its a work out fo her. 

"find it" - this one comes a little later I suppose, but you could try now - he's just a little young yet. 
Flick 1 piece of kibble very far into the yard / grass. (he should be sitting facing you or at heel when you throw it. THen say find it and get him to go for it. The foundation starts in the house like you said....we started with several peices of kibble around the living room (leashed her so she wouldnt follow us around 

Then we let her go and kept saynig find it when she got close/when she ate one we'd just sya good girl. 
OVER AND OVER AND OVER. THen we moved to just one piece in the yard...she just runs and runs looking for that one piece and really works her brain/nose/body. 

training - that was more effective that any game. 20 minutes of sit, stay, here, wait, down, heel, was all it took - she would poop out after.

tug - 15minutes w/ rope. 

hide/seek in the woods

dog park/ or playing with other puppies - that was a huge game that just whipped her. 

Hide the wing - get a pheasant wing / lots of them. Go to a field and hide it. Bring her cross wind and see if she picks up the scent and get her to find it.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

congratulations on the whv Alice, love the nickname too lol! we played hide the kibble with Ruby too, but her best exercise as a young pup was nicking underwear out of the wash basket and bolting behind the sofa, well Ruby thought it was a good game anyway


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the great advice! H loves the keep away game we are playing it kicking a ball back and forward to us.. unfortunately my aim is a bit off so he ends up getting it off me half the time! 

here are some pics of the wee man. at the end of the day (after causing trouble!) he gets tired and likes to sleep in me or my husbands arms before we put him to bed. We have a game which ever one of us he comes to gets out of doing the hoovering and dishes that evening! as you can see by husbands smug face he won that night. 

he's actually a cross his mum was a whv and his dad was smooth. at the moment he has a few long hairs round his eyebrows and on his back so we think he will be a bit fluffy! ;D 

I am glad we have found this forum it is full of great advice and pics of everyone's lovely dogs!

Alice


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

how old is he Alice? as mine's a wire/smooth cross too, (we're in Cumbria, England), doooh, just re-read your 1st post...10 weeks old lol!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this was Ruby at about 10 weeks, just so you can compare


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

She is lovely! I hav seen your pics of her now she is bigger as well and I love her coat! Hercules is getting some long fine hairs on his back and above his nose. His mum was one of the really wooly whvs! 

We are in Shropshire England at the moment but as you can probably guess I am scottish (hence the term wee man!) 

it will be interesting to see how his coat changes as H grows! He has already changed loads in the 3 wks we have had him!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hbomb said:


> She is lovely! I hav seen your pics of her now she is bigger as well and I love her coat! Hercules is getting some long fine hairs on his back and above his nose. _* His mum was one of the really wooly whvs*_!
> 
> We are in Shropshire England at the moment but as you can probably guess I am scottish (hence the term wee man!)
> 
> it will be interesting to see how his coat changes as H grows! He has already changed loads in the 3 wks we have had him!


as wooly as Ruby's pal?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Alice, Hbomb is very funny. How could a cute face like that be anything but an angel... I'm sure you're mistaken! 

Make the most of pup falling asleep in your arms. It stops at about 5 months of age, when it becomes uncomfortable.....for them!  

I miss having Ozkar fall asleep in my arms. It's one of the warmest and most loving moments of puppyhood I reckon.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Hercules is too cute! <3 Enjoy the puppy days, but know that there are better times ahead when he pees on things or destroys stuff... if they weren't so darn cute I swear they wouldn't survive into adulthood. ;D


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks again guys! Yeah is nice when he falls asleep in your arms..he is a bit like a hot water bottle! He's not too bad at destroying our things...he definitely seems more intent on chewing our arms.... . Although today he improved... Opened his mouth to gnaw on my hand then had second thoughts and went for his chew pig! 

Harrigab.. Yes Hercules' mum looks just as wooly as Ruby's friend! What is her name?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hbomb said:


> Thanks again guys! Yeah is nice when he falls asleep in your arms..he is a bit like a hot water bottle! He's not too bad at destroying our things...he definitely seems more intent on chewing our arms.... . Although today he improved... Opened his mouth to gnaw on my hand then had second thoughts and went for his chew pig!
> 
> Harrigab.. Yes Hercules' mum looks just as wooly as Ruby's friend! _*What is her name? *_


Ruby's friend is called "Truly Scrumptious", although she only gets called "Truly" when my friend takes her out on shoots ;D


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Truly...what a cool name! . Hercules is loving all his new games and he's getting much better when out for walks. He has also started to come up to the door and whine when he needs to go to the toilet...we are very proud!! We got him a floating kong toy to play with in the bath which has gone down well! 

Unfortunately my work colleagues (not dog people) are a bit fed up of me telling them about his achievements! I think I will prob be even worse if/when we ever have kidS!


----------

